# West waiting on Orlando GM! Breaking News!



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

It has been rumored in papers and on the radio for months that Gordan Giricek and Stromile Swift were going to be traded to Orlando for Andrew Declerq (sp?) and Mike Miller. Well, today when I woke up, they had an interview with Jerry West on TV. West said that he didn't deny the trade, and he was only waiting on the Orlando GM to pull the trigger. Apparently, the Orlando GM doesn't like Swift, but Doc Rivers does. If Doc has enough say in the matter, this trade should happen any day now.

My opinion - Great trade! In my opinion, Swift is about as a non-factor as Andrew D. is. Swift hs been awful and constantly injured lately. I think that he will do much better with Orlando. Giricek is also playing on a contract year, and it is unlikely that he would stay. To me it looks like Mike Miller and a benchwarmer for Giricek and a benchwarmer. Swift is too much hype. West said that after this trade, Hubbie could play Gooden at PF again. Wouldn't that be a breath of fresh air? Also, West could be looking to do the trade because Dickerson is back and so Giricek is no longer needed.

Possible Line-up #1 -
PG - Jason Williams
SG - Michael Dickerson/Wesley Person
SF - Mike Miller
PF - Pau Gasol/ Drew Gooden
C - Lorenzen Wright/ Pau Gasol

Possible Line-up #2 -
PG - Jason Williams
SG - Mike Miller
SF - Shane Battier
PF - Pau Gasol/Drew Gooden
C - Lorenzen Wright/Pau Gasol

Which line-up do you like better? Do you have an opinion about the pending trade?


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

I agree Spartanfan 

This deal would help the Griz a fair bit. Obviously I like Swift a little better than you do and think he could be a decent player (although that does not seem likely on this team).

Still, I hope that the Magic do make this move as it would help us clear the log jam at the 4 and give us another quality player at the 3.

I would even consider "sweetening the pot" by adding either a Grizz second rounder or the Rockets first rounder that we will be getting this year.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

Good trade for both parts. I wouldn't say Stromile is a non factor, he is a beast but not mature enough, I hope he matures in Orlando and becomes a 14/9/2 guy.

Grizz get Miller who is a proven shooter, and with Dickerson back, Hubie must tell Jason he's only function is to distribute the ball (which he does very good) and only shoot when hot (because we have shooters on the team and there is no need of jacking up shots)

Pull the triger Gabriel!!


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chef</b>!
> Good trade for both parts. I wouldn't say Stromile is a non factor, he is a beast but not mature enough, I hope he matures in Orlando and becomes a 14/9/2 guy.


Swift is great, but on the Grizzlies in particular he is a non-factor. They already have Wright, Gasol, and Gooden. I think that he could be a star on Orlando. And don't slap me for saying this, but maybe even an All-Star. He has never really been given a chance to show his true potential other than his second year, when he made the All-Sophomore team. If he stayed in college then he would be a rookie this year. Great player with great potential, but he is the wrong guy for the Grizzlies. His contract is up in in 2005. I doubt that he would resign with the Grizzlies, but he would probably resign with Orlando. I just feel funny about giving up Giricek though. He is also full of potential. I would call him the best shooting rookie. I think that is the reason why he started the Rookie Game, because he is the only pure shooting rookie this year. This is the first real fair trade that I have seen in a long time. Nice going West!
:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Mike Miller doesn't bring it every night but he is better than having Swift who..what does he do?


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> Mike Miller doesn't bring it every night but he is better than having Swift who..what does he do?


He does about as much as Gooden can do. The Grizzlies have four starting Power Forwards and have been forced to play Swift and Wright at Center because of it. He is one of the best dunkers that I have ever seen. I gaurantee that Orlando fans will be getting their money's worth when they go to Magic games. If he got more time then he would lead the league in blocks too.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> 
> 
> He does about as much as Gooden can do. The Grizzlies have four starting Power Forwards and have been forced to play Swift and Wright at Center because of it.


you mean he is as selfish with the ball?


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

> And don't slap me for saying this, but maybe even an All-Star


I am not going to slap you but to clap you  

I agree. I like Swift and I like TMac, so if Stromile succeeds in Orlando I will be happy for both: him and TMac.

Same cannot be said about Giricek. He is a good shooter, but he needs to learn to pass the rock a bit


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> 
> 
> you mean he is as selfish with the ball?


No, I mean that because of an abundance of players at the Power Forward position him and Gooden are not given the oppotunities that they need to thrive. I would say that Giricek is the real factor in the trade though. Just about every team wants the guy.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> 
> 
> No, I mean that because of an abundance of players at the Power Forward position him and Gooden are not given the oppotunities that they need to thrive. I would say that Giricek is the real factor in the trade though. Just about every team wants the guy.


the 7 foot 2 fella is the guy you need allowing Gasol to be a PF....and it would give you length if not strength inside.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chef</b>!
> Same cannot be said about Giricek. He is a good shooter, but he needs to learn to pass the rock a bit


True. Giricek's selfishness is due to him being the big All-Star MVP over in Europe then coming over here thinking that he is still the best. I think that after this year, he should catch on. Giricek even has a hot famous supermodel girlfriend that comes to all of the games.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Just as long as memphis keeps losing I will be happy


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> Just as long as memphis keeps losing I will be happy


The more losses the better the chance is that you guys don't get our pick untill next season. :grinning:


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> 
> 
> The more losses the better the chance is that you guys don't get our pick untill next season. :grinning:


Its pretty much their pick. Detroit is looking scary in the future. Ben Wallace, Mehmet Okur(who should be pretty good), Rebraca, Prince, Hamilton, Billups, Atkins.

Add in a Milic, Anthony, or Bosh............and watch out.


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> 
> 
> you mean he is as selfish with the ball?


I don't think Swift is a Selfish player.....

A little lazy perhaps but not Selfish.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> Its pretty much their pick. Detroit is looking scary in the future. Ben Wallace, Mehmet Okur(who should be pretty good), Rebraca, Prince, Hamilton, Billups, Atkins.
> ...


If we finish in the bottom four, we have a great chance of getting Lebron. Even more scary -

C - Gasol/Wright
PF - Gooden
SF - Miller/Battier
SG - James/Dickerson/Person
PG - Williams


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

> The more losses the better the chance is that you guys don't get our pick untill next season.


  

If Lebron comes to Memphis, we will have a double monarchy:

King Lebron & King Elvis


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> 
> 
> If we finish in the bottom four, we have a great chance of getting Lebron. Even more scary -
> ...



Great chance? No you don't. The team with the worst record has a 25% chance of winning the lottery. 25% isn't that great of a chance.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> 
> 
> The more losses the better the chance is that you guys don't get our pick untill next season. :grinning:


If you guys get the number one pick this year I will


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Potatoe</b>!
> A little lazy perhaps but not Selfish.


If anything, Swift is not selfish enough. But I do get what you mean with that lazy comment. He said in an interview with News Channel 5 in Memphis once that sometimes he feels like going out there giving 100% and sometimes he just doesn't try. He has no work ethic. Maybe Doc Rivers could get him one.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chef</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotf: :rotf: :rotf:


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

If you guys go to espn.com on their nba page they have this thing called the lebron lottery. You get to simulate the lottery based on current teams records. Much to my delight I did the thing like 10 times only once did memphis get the first pick the rest of the time detroit ended up with the pick in the 2-5 range.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> 
> 
> If you guys get the number one pick this year I will


Yup, you bet you will. Especially since Van Gundy and Tolbert have both said that next year, the Grizzlies are a playoff caliber team. Just add Lebron and your Pistons are screwed.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Great chance? No you don't. The team with the worst record has a 25% chance of winning the lottery. 25% isn't that great of a chance.


Well, somebody has to win it.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, somebody has to win it.


No no masking , you gotta be kidding me. Someone has to win it? You mean there can't be a tie?

There are 13 teams competing to win the lottery. The odds of Memphis winning it are small. Is there a chance? Yes, thats why its called the lottery. I am saying don't bank on getting the #1 pick, because its unlikely Memphis will. Its more likely that Det. will be getting the pick.

*** Edited by Spartanfan2003 ***


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> If you guys go to espn.com on their nba page they have this thing called the lebron lottery. You get to simulate the lottery based on current teams records. Much to my delight I did the thing like 10 times only once did memphis get the first pick the rest of the time detroit ended up with the pick in the 2-5 range.


Those things a bogus.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> 
> 
> Those things a bogus.



"Those things" use the same percentage (or chance) at getting the "Lebron" sweepstakes as the current lottery is composed. Its based off the current records and such. How is it bogus?


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

We win! We win!!

Every one in the roster contributed: Gasol, Jwill, Person, Battier, Dickerson,Gooden,Swift,Wright, Watson... even Batiste!!! 

I am celebrating it


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> 
> 
> Those things a bogus.


whats so bogus about it?


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

I think the odds of the Grizz keeping their pick are about 10 to 15 percent depending on where they finish.

As far as I'm concerned the pick is gone.

Doesn't really matter much anyway, the only player who could really help us next year is Camilo Anthony IMO. If there was a good center in the top 10 I would be pretty mad about losing the pick but the last thing we need is another point guard or power forward.

If the Grizz get the third pick and the Pistons end up with Anthony I will be pissed, but otherwise I will be OK.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chef</b>!
> We win! We win!!
> 
> Every one in the roster contributed: Gasol, Jwill, Person, Battier, Dickerson,Gooden,Swift,Wright, Watson... even Batiste!!!
> ...



LOL, if anything, Grizzlies fans should be cheering for losses, that way you can have the best "chance" at getting LeBron, since your team is out of the playoff race anyway. Det. fans should be hoping for a few wins, to lower the chance of Memphis getting the #1 pick, but still continue to lose enought to earn Det a top 5 pick.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> "Those things" use the same percentage (or chance) at getting the "Lebron" sweepstakes as the current lottery is composed. Its based off the current records and such. How is it bogus?


That is my opinion. If you don't like it, then tough. I could go on there and get Memphis the number one pick six times. Or maybe even ten. Saying that it only worked one out of ten times on that doesn't say anything. Plus, half of the season is barely over.


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chef</b>!
> We win! We win!!
> 
> Every one in the roster contributed: Gasol, Jwill, Person, Battier, Dickerson,Gooden,Swift,Wright, Watson... even Batiste!!!
> ...


I agree nice game,,,,,

J-Will takes over in the last 2 minutes, nice to see...

Got the lap top on the couch today....


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chef</b>!
> We win! We win!!
> 
> Every one in the roster contributed: Gasol, Jwill, Person, Battier, Dickerson,Gooden,Swift,Wright, Watson... even Batiste!!!
> ...


Watson has been on fire of late. He blocked Shawn Bradley, out rebounded K-Mart and Pau, and has had three back to back great scoring performances.


----------



## Potatoe (Jun 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, if anything, Grizzlies fans should be cheering for losses, that way you can have the best "chance" at getting LeBron, since your team is out of the playoff race anyway. Det. fans should be hoping for a few wins, to lower the chance of Memphis getting the #1 pick, but still continue to lose enought to earn Det a top 5 pick.



I'm cheering for wins, that way the pick will be in the 5 to 8 range not the 1 to 4.

Just my sadistic side coming through (smile).


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, if anything, Grizzlies fans should be cheering for losses, that way you can have the best "chance" at getting LeBron, since your team is out of the playoff race anyway. Det. fans should be hoping for a few wins, to lower the chance of Memphis getting the #1 pick, but still continue to lose enought to earn Det a top 5 pick.


We are very much still in the race. Don't believe it if you don't want to, but we took Dallas down to the last second, beat Milwaukee, and absolutely blew out New Jersey. And this is in our first three games after that All-Star break. I think that in all fairness the Grizzlies could lose ten more games and still make the playoffs.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

> LOL, if anything, Grizzlies fans should be cheering for losses, that way you can have the best "chance" at getting LeBron, since your team is out of the playoff race anyway. Det. fans should be hoping for a few wins, to lower the chance of Memphis getting the #1 pick, but still continue to lose enought to earn Det a top 5 pick.


Have you got anything against Memphis  ?

We have not assured we would get Lebron, but can't at least fantasize about getting him?

I am happy because everyone has contributed, and like it or not our roster will not change much (probably) so it's nice that all the players have been part of the win


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

> I'm cheering for wins, that way the pick will be in the 5 to 8 range not the 1 to 4.


Good point


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

I am cheering for Houston losses so we can get a good Point Gaurd like Maurice Williams or a good Center like Chris Kaman.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Think about it, Memphis is loaded with former lottery picks and youth. Memphis had a great roster already with tonnes of potential. If Memphis adds Mike Miller, I would say that Memphis is a playoff team next year. Memphis doesn't need their pick. Memphis could pick up a decent player with their lottery pick from Houston.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Thought -

Giricek's injuy could be holding this trade back. It is just a minor injury though, and he should be back by the next game or two.


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

How do I post a pic?


----------

